# Watson -8681 Solar para iniciar.. é o modelo ideal?



## Joni (30 Jul 2013 às 21:17)

Estava a pensar em comprar o seguinte modelo no respectivo site. mas umas opiniões antes seria de valor. Visto que não tenho experiência na área gostaria de saber se o modelo em si é ou não o ideal para se começar. 

http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html?mv_session_id=nBTobPQ8

Aguardo a vossa opinião


----------



## Geiras (30 Jul 2013 às 21:26)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...mata-dos-medos-charneca-de-caparica-7038.html

Aqui há alguma informação útil acerca dessa estação, que é um clone da PCE fws 20.

A única vantagem que encontro na Watson em relação à PCE, é que dispõe de um pluviométro com as paredes ligeiramente mais levantadas, o que dificulta a perda de água por salpicos.

O painel solar, ao que parece e já foi discutido no tópico que mencionei em cima, não serve de nada, os valores que dá são falsos.
Outro ponto negativo nesta estação, seja a Watson ou a PCE, é o facto do radiation shield de origem (aquele capacete que protege o sensor de temperatura e humidade da radiação directa) deixar muito a desejar... é muito fraquinho e pouco protege o sensor. Nesse caso, com um pouco de jeito e paciência, consegue-se um radiation shield artesanal muito bom, que foi o que fiz com a minha PCE.


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Jul 2013 às 22:25)

Joni disse:


> Estava a pensar em comprar o seguinte modelo no respectivo site. mas umas opiniões antes seria de valor. Visto que não tenho experiência na área gostaria de saber se o modelo em si é ou não o ideal para se começar.
> 
> http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html?mv_session_id=nBTobPQ8
> 
> Aguardo a vossa opinião



Camarada, isto  é o mesmo que uma PCE. Tem uma excelente relação performance/preço.
Para ter melhor ... ui. o preço dispara e esta estação pode funcionar muito bem se for instalada em condições. 
cps


----------



## Furby (31 Jul 2013 às 04:42)

Geiras disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...mata-dos-medos-charneca-de-caparica-7038.html
> 
> Aqui há alguma informação útil acerca dessa estação, *que é um clone da PCE fws 20.*
> 
> ...




A "PCE fws 20" e outras estações meteorológicas idênticas, é que são clones da marca "Watson" (W-8681, W-8681 Solar, entre outros modelos) - http://www.wsplc.com/acatalog/Watson_Wireless_Weather_Stations.html  -  http://www.wsplc.com/acatalog/Weather_Station_Accessories.html .

A empresa detentora da marca Watson é a "Waters & Stanton PLC" sediada em Inglaterra - http://www.wsplc.com .

Aproveito também para relembrar, que o painel solar na "Watson W-8681 Solar" serve apenas e exclusivamente para recarregar as duas pilhas recarregáveis de 1.5V 2000mAh que alimentam a estação, nada mais.

Não confundir o painel solar para recarregar as pilhas com o sensor (UV / LUX) para índice Ultravioleta e luz transmitida (LUX).


----------



## Furby (31 Jul 2013 às 04:59)

Joni disse:


> Estava a pensar em comprar o seguinte modelo no respectivo site. mas umas opiniões antes seria de valor. Visto que não tenho experiência na área gostaria de saber se o modelo em si é ou não o ideal para se começar.
> 
> http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html?mv_session_id=nBTobPQ8
> 
> Aguardo a vossa opinião




Possuo três estações destas montadas (Watson W-8681 Solar) duas delas já no exterior à cerca de dois anos e sem problemas alguns.

Convém é antes de instalar a estação no exterior, recarregar as pilhas num bom carregador e só depois as colocar na estação.

Em cerca de dois anos que possuo as estações no exterior, nunca precisei de trocar e/ou retirar as pilhas originais, na ultima manutenção recente que fiz ás estações medi com o multímetro e as pilhas estão como novas e com carga no máximo, o painel solar cumpre bem o seu papel de manter sempre as pilhas com carga.

Eu como radioamador e outros radioamadores em Portugal, usamos esta estação, está como uma das mais usadas pelos radioamadores e até agora para o que a estação faz, não vi ninguém dizer mal, bem pelo contrario, sei de casos em que a estação por algum motivo se danificou devido a ventos fortes ou outros factores, e a pessoa em causa voltou a comprar a mesma estação por confiar no produto.

Ainda há algumas pessoas que pensam que por esta estação custar pouco mais de 100€ que não funciona tão bem como estações de 300€ ou mais euros.

Bem montada e cuidada, dura anos e dá boas leituras em que se pode confiar.

Eu recomendo, e já tive em tempos uma Davis que me custou 600€ e optei por mudar e não estou arrependido, bem pelo contrario.

No que toca à loja "Astroradio" também recomendo, é uma das lojas onde já comprei e continuo a comprar diversas coisas e sempre sem problemas.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2013 às 11:33)

Independentemente da qualidade do material que compõe estas estações, chama-se a atenção para um pormenor já aqui referido.

O RS é fraco... Por motivos profissionais tenho comparado algumas medições feitas com diferentes localizações de termopares e tenho reparado que em periodos de céu limpo e forte incidência solar a diferença de medições chega a ser de 3ºC.

Quanto ao resto e se devidamente instalada e idealmente, com um RS artesanal, serão certamente boas estações.


----------



## Joni (3 Ago 2013 às 22:09)

Pelos outro topicos que li e pelas indicações que me deram por aqui, é este o equipamento que vou adquirir. 
Já tenho o local estudado para a instalação da mesma, de maneira a bater tudo certo

Alguém instalou webcam no topo da antena e de maneira a conseguir girar?

Assim que tiver novidades partilho com o resto do forum.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2013 às 10:20)

Joni disse:


> Pelos outro topicos que li e pelas indicações que me deram por aqui, é este o equipamento que vou adquirir.
> Já tenho o local estudado para a instalação da mesma, de maneira a bater tudo certo
> 
> Alguém instalou webcam no topo da antena e de maneira a conseguir girar?
> ...



Eu tenho webcam fracota, fixa, por acaso está no mesmo mastro mas abaixo da EM


----------



## nuninho (12 Out 2013 às 21:34)

Onde vou comprar paniel solar para recarregar pilhas para Watson W-8681 não-solar (original=sem painel solar)?
Porque as 2 pilhas duram só 6-7 meses.


----------



## CptRena (12 Out 2013 às 21:59)

nuninho disse:


> Onde vou comprar paniel solar para recarregar pilhas para Watson W-8681 não-solar (original=sem painel solar)?
> Porque as 2 pilhas duram só 6-7 meses.



Compra pilhas de lítio de 1,7V. É um investimento, mas que compensa porque duram muito mais.

Se quiseres mesmo ser _green_, numa loja de material electrónico são capazes de te arranjar um painel apropriado. Mas cuidado que com o painel precisas de um controlador de carga, e como a estação não vem preparada para painel vais ter que o implementar externamente. E depois as pilhas terão de ser NiMH, caso optes pelo controlador que te indico abaixo.

Para isso dá uma vista de olhos no blog d'o engenhocas
 http://blogoengenhocas.blogspot.pt/2013/03/carregador-solar-para-estacoes-davis.html


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Out 2013 às 10:22)

nuninho disse:


> Onde vou comprar paniel solar para recarregar pilhas para Watson W-8681 não-solar (original=sem painel solar)?
> Porque as 2 pilhas duram só 6-7 meses.




Tinha painel solar de origem, mas como nunca me convenceu, retirei-o e pus as de litio vão fazer 3 anos e sempre a bombar


----------



## nuninho (13 Out 2013 às 17:08)

CptRena disse:


> Compra pilhas de lítio de 1,7V. É um investimento, mas que compensa porque duram muito mais.


Ok, obrigado mas 1.7V não existir!?? Mas sim 1.5V.



filipe cunha disse:


> Tinha painel solar de origem, mas como nunca me convenceu, retirei-o e pus as de litio vão fazer 3 anos e sempre a bombar


Pilhas de lítio duram ~3 anos?! Wow!


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Out 2013 às 17:18)

nuninho disse:


> Ok, obrigado mas 1.7V não existir!?? Mas sim 1.5V.
> 
> Pilhas de lítio duram ~3 anos?! Wow!



Para o proximo mês fazem 3 anos


----------



## nuninho (13 Out 2013 às 17:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> Para o proximo mês fazem 3 anos


Ok. Ah!... Pilhas de lítio duram 3 anos sem recarregar?


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Out 2013 às 20:01)

nuninho disse:


> Ok. Ah!... Pilhas de lítio duram 3 anos sem recarregar?



Sim, 3 anos sem recarregar


----------



## CptRena (14 Out 2013 às 00:49)

nuninho disse:


> Ok, obrigado mas 1.7V não existir!?? Mas sim 1.5V.
> 
> Pilhas de lítio duram ~3 anos?! Wow!





nuninho disse:


> Ok. Ah!... Pilhas de lítio duram 3 anos sem recarregar?



Primeiro que tudo: as pilhas tem mesmo ≈1,7V (em aberto)  http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/lithiuml91l92_appman.pdf

Segundo: estas pilhas não são recarregáveis. Lá por terem o elemento Lítio não quer dizer que tenham a mesma química das baterias dos telemóveis/portáteis e outros dispositivos análogos. Estes últimos usam baterias cuja tensão em aberto ronda os 3,2 - 3,7 dependendo da reacção química que usam.


O colega do fórum, Estação SP, decidiu subsituir as alcalinas por pilhas de lítio, e já lá vai algum tempo que fez isso, e ainda no passado sábado as mediu e deu 1,72V


----------



## nuninho (6 Nov 2013 às 19:34)

CptRena disse:


> Primeiro que tudo: as pilhas tem mesmo ≈1,7V (em aberto)  http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/lithiuml91l92_appman.pdf
> 
> Segundo: estas pilhas não são recarregáveis. Lá por terem o elemento Lítio não quer dizer que tenham a mesma química das baterias dos telemóveis/portáteis e outros dispositivos análogos. Estes últimos usam baterias cuja tensão em aberto ronda os 3,2 - 3,7 dependendo da reacção química que usam.
> 
> ...


Ok  Vou comprar pilhas 1.7V mas não encontra 1.7V em procura google. 
Para onde vou comprar-as?? Para Staples?

EDITADO: As pilhas Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA 4 são boas na loja Staples? Mas só têm 1.5V.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2013 às 22:19)

Por acaso encomendei-as numa loja, mas esperei, pois só havia em armazem em Lisboa
Mas já as vi à venda no AKI


----------



## CptRena (6 Nov 2013 às 22:26)

nuninho disse:


> Ok  Vou comprar pilhas 1.7V mas não encontra 1.7V em procura google.
> Para onde vou comprar-as?? Para Staples?
> 
> EDITADO: As pilhas Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA 4 são boas na loja Staples? Mas só têm 1.5V.



A tensão nominal é apresentada como 1,5V por causa das pessoas saberem que pode ser usada em aparelhos que pedem as pilhas de 1,5V, mas deverão ter tensão em vazio (voltimetro ligado à pilha sem esta estar a fornecer corrente) de aproximadamente 1,7V.


----------



## nuninho (6 Nov 2013 às 23:48)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por acaso encomendei-as numa loja, mas esperei, pois só havia em armazem em Lisboa
> Mas já as vi à venda no AKI


Ok mas no AKI não há pilha de litio...

Mas sim na loja Staples ou ObiGate há lítio. "PILHA ENERGIZER ULTIMATE LITHIUM AA 3+1" custa só 4,50€ na ObiGate.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Nov 2013 às 15:05)

Por falar em pilhas, hoje foi dia de ménage à EM e tudo OK
Medi as pilhas de litio e ainda com 1,56 cada...após 3 anos de uso


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Nov 2013 às 15:07)

nuninho disse:


> Ok mas no AKI não há pilha de litio...
> 
> Mas sim na loja Staples ou ObiGate há lítio. "PILHA ENERGIZER ULTIMATE LITHIUM AA 3+1" custa só 4,50€ na ObiGate.



Haver havia e muitas mas já vai talvez à mais de 1 ano, tinham uma secção de energizer


----------



## nuninho (21 Nov 2013 às 17:15)

Blister 4 Pilhas Lithium AA 1,5V 2850mAh são boas?


----------



## Zapiao (21 Nov 2013 às 23:11)

nuninho disse:


> Blister 4 Pilhas Lithium AA 1,5V 2850mAh são boas?



E que tal recarregáveis hibridas ?


----------



## nuninho (21 Nov 2013 às 23:40)

Zapiao disse:


> E que tal recarregáveis hibridas ?


Não penso pilhas recarregáveis. Mas as pilhas normais têm lítio.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Nov 2013 às 00:22)

nuninho disse:


> Não penso pilhas recarregáveis. Mas as pilhas normais têm lítio.



Informa-te sobre as pilhas recarregaveis hibridas e vais ter uma surpresa como eu tive


----------

